# Attaching small table tops



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

For reference, see my project here

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66652

I am unsure I attached the top correctly. the aprons are attached to the legs via M&T. I cut some 4/4 oak down to 2" wide strips. I then mitered the ends at 45* and attached them to the aprons. The top is screwed into the blocks. I elongated the holes to account for any warping, but I am still concerned.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds fine but if you are still concerned there are fasteners that allow for movement and use a slot cut in the aprons. This is what I am talking about.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

These are from Woodcraft. Three Different Types. (Even though I Live in Canada ….LOL…) Veritas/Lee Valley is my "Preffered Source".










Personally I think the "Wood Movement" thing is a Little Overdone. Just MY Opinion. I don't think you have anything to be concerned about.

I did this "Sofa Table" about 3 years ago. All Pine. One Piece Top. The Apron is connected to the Legs with 2-3/8"x1-3/4" Dowels only. 1/4" Dowel Pins on Each Leg Side to give the Impression of a "Pinned M&T Joint".

The Top is Fastened to the Apron with Everyday 4 Hole Angle Connectors. No Movement at all.

I also wanted to do ALL of the Table using Hand Tools Only. Which I did.

Hope it's of some Help Joe.

---------------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, that does help. I'll browse around woodcraft the next time I am in there. Fortunately there is a store within walking distance to me. I like to kill time in there on my lunch breaks


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been usin' table top clips (fasteners) for a long time. Inexpensive, strong, easy to install….
What's not to like.
Bill


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I also used table top fasteners (the angled/S shaped ones on the left in Rick's picture) for a coffee table. I used my biscuit joiner to make the slots for them. Pretty easy


----------

